# Tank disaster. Plants are all dieing



## audesch (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi i have some questions regarding my 41 gal Fluval Osaka tank setup (deep tank). I have been growing plants for about 6 months now with no success. The problem i am having is brown algae growing on the plants as well as my plants melting and not growing. Not all the plants are dieing but the colorful ones are. I believe my water is in good shape.

Ph from 6.2 - 7
Kh 3
GH 9 currently bringing down to 7
Nitrates 10
Nitrites 0
Ammonia 0
Dosing Method: EI-Pro
Lighting CFL: 130W and T5HO 48 watts total 178watts on for about 8 hours a day.
spectrum is ok i believe, I have a mixture of 6800k and 1000k

Links to pictures
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo1.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo2.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo3.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo4.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo5.jpg

I am running Co2 with a diffuser connected on the output of my fluval 405 canister filter.
I also have a uv filter as well. 
What else can i do???????????????????????????????????

Please help! Thanks
Austin


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I've failed to access your photo.

Having brown algae for a long period in a tank indicates insufficient light. You're supposed to see brown algae only during initial setup - it's also called new tank syndrome.

You mentioned "deep tank". I'm not sure how deep is your tank's depth. Usually it's harder to provide sufficient light to a planted tank which is too deep. The light just cannot penetrate to reach the plants underneath. Therefore, shallow tank is preferred as a planted tank. 

I am also not sure what plants are you keeping. Maybe you would like to pick low light plants such as ferns, anubias & moss instead.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Austin,

Over 4 watts per gallon, no CO2? What is your source of carbon molecules for your plants?

I am not familiar with EI-Pro; are you possibly doing EI or are you doing PPS-Pro?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Austin,
> 
> Over 4 watts per gallon, no CO2? What is your source of carbon molecules for your plants?
> 
> I am not familiar with EI-Pro; are you possibly doing EI or are you doing PPS-Pro?


You missed the last paragraph "I am running Co2 with a diffuser connected on the output of my fluval 405 canister filter. I also have a uv filter as well. "


----------



## audesch (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. My mistake Tex Gal. Its PPS-Pro method. I have my micro and macro liquid stock dosing 4 ml 1 hour prior to light going on. Its a pretty deep tank its around 2 ft from top to bottom with about 3 inches of fluval stratum substrate. Also i am dosing co2 from a pressurized 10lbs co2 canister. Try the link again it will show my setup.

http://s1286.beta.photobucket.com/user/audesch/library/


----------



## fraviz (Oct 24, 2012)

pic is not working


----------



## audesch (Nov 5, 2012)

http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo1.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo2.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo3.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo4.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/audesch/aquarium/photo5.jpg


----------



## audesch (Nov 5, 2012)

Pictures should be working now thanks!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup, pictures are working now.

2 feet in depth is ok. I thought it's 3 feet in depth or beyond. So, it cannot be the depth issue.

It's something else. I can't think of anything on top of my head now. I'll skip and let the "fertilisers" experts handle it since I am unfamiliar with the products (soil & fertiliser) you're using 

By the way, just wondering whether you have added any potassium. Is it part of the ingredients of the fertiliser you use? This is the nutrient that is always missing in our water.


----------



## audesch (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you totziens. I am using the pps-pro method which includes KNO3, k2SO4, MGSO4 (potassium) and KH2PO4, along with my micro mixture which is just plantex.
Not sure but im some spot algae on the glass as well.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I would start by reducing the ferts and increasing the CO2. Slowly start working your ferts back up after you've got the algae under control.


----------

